# 1 Mile Running Times!



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Recently joined the local running club and on wednesday they timed us all over a 1 mile distance to see what we were getting.

I managed a 6min 12second mile, which i'm pretty chuffed with, seeing as i sit at a desk all day & only play rugby at weekend. And have asthma!

I'm sure they'll be some quicker guys in here so just thought i'd ask & see what the average time is! 

I felt buggered after i did it mind!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a good time, keep working on it though!...

I wish I could run a mile... I miss those days.... 

:thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I have done a 7min 20sec mile on a treadmill in the gym. I'm sure I'd be slower on the roads. Tend to cover 2 miles in 18mins on road. Pretty slooow I guess.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I have seen this on other forums, mainly running ones, I might have to give it a try soon.
6:12 is pretty fast!
What other times have you achieved for other distances?

How have you found joining a club. I guess you are getting something out of it?


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

For just a flat out 1 mile I imagine I will be far quicker than my steady pace for longer distances


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Hou said:


> For just a flat out 1 mile I imagine I will be far quicker than my steady pace for longer distances


Try this site, scroll /2 way down

Mcmillan running calc


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hou, that profile pic is amazing!!!


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

msherry21 said:


> Hou, that profile pic is amazing!!!


I know, JAE 2006 mate, epic times!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

alipman said:


> I have seen this on other forums, mainly running ones, I might have to give it a try soon.
> 6:12 is pretty fast!
> What other times have you achieved for other distances?
> 
> How have you found joining a club. I guess you are getting something out of it?


Cheers fella.

Found the running club really good. Good folk there, plus, when i get tired on my own, i slow down, where as with the culb i have to keep up! lol


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Never timed myself for a mile, I think I would be about 7:30-8:00 (at least back in my prime I would have been).

When I was 15-16, I did a 6 miler in 49 minutes.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

jamest said:


> Never timed myself for a mile, I think I would be about 7:30-8:00 (at least back in my prime I would have been).
> 
> When I was 15-16, I did a 6 miler in 49 minutes.


Good effort!

I think people should get doing this, after all, it only takes less than 10 min! lol or we hope it would!

I just continued on a normal 2mile run afterward.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

So I promised I would try it and I did.
1 mile comes up quite quickly when you are going for it.

I managed 5:55 according to garmin. That was 10.1 mph. Fastest average I have ever done. I was pretty fooked after.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

ill give it a go at the gym tommorrow if thats aloud? how many km do i need to do for the mile lol.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

1.6 I think


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

tom-coupe said:


> ill give it a go at the gym tommorrow if thats aloud? how many km do i need to do for the mile lol.


1.6KM


alipman said:


> So I promised I would try it and I did.
> 1 mile comes up quite quickly when you are going for it.
> 
> I managed 5:55 according to garmin. That was 10.1 mph. Fastest average I have ever done. I was pretty fooked after.


Good job, was that on a flat or hilly?


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

1609 to be precise.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Flat ground


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

5.55 is an epic time for a non athlete so well done, when i was in the army and skiing biathlon basically at my peak, doing the armys fitness test of a 1 1/2 mile my best was 7.10.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

For 7.10.... 1.5 miles. :doublesho.

Looking at these times makes me realise how far i need to go.


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

alipman said:


> For 7.10.... 1.5 miles. :doublesho.
> 
> Looking at these times makes me realise how far i need to go.


Not at all mate, i was almost a professional athlete doing one of the hardest sports know to man (physically) had been doing it pretty much solid for 2-3 years before i reached that time, slow and steady is the best way and not to get hung up on what others are/can do, pushing yourself to much will have the wrong effect and almost certainly take the enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Actually for a mile mine is not too bad. 3 hours on average and that is 2 hours in the local half an hour hoof to pub and back.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll have to give this a go, don't know how I'll manage but because I think I would be better at sprinting (well I used to be good at it anyway) plus I live in a fairly hilly part of the country, think I'll run down the road instead of up it :lol:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

capri kid said:


> I'll have to give this a go, don't know how I'll manage but because I think I would be better at sprinting (well I used to be good at it anyway) plus I live in a fairly hilly part of the country, think I'll run down the road instead of up it :lol:


If I try and do a mile run I have to run 0.5 miles down a steep hill then 0.5 miles up the same steep hill.


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

Monday night I went out for a run, having not done so for about 9 months. Still managed an 8 minute mile - 1.4 miles non-stop, according to iMapMyRun. Not bad considering I didn't think I'd make it round without a break.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm base training at the moment so going for longer distance on every run but as a newbie to running I'm averaging a 9 minute mile for my normal longer distance pace and about 7 minutes if I go for it.

Some time to go yet!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

chewysrixp said:


> Not at all mate, i was almost a professional athlete doing one of the hardest sports know to man (physically) had been doing it pretty much solid for 2-3 years before i reached that time, slow and steady is the best way and not to get hung up on what others are/can do, pushing yourself to much will have the wrong effect and almost certainly take the enjoyment out of it.


I can see that you must have pretty darn committed with a real strong training programme to achieve that..thats 4:47 pace! :car:

I am sure that with some training I can certainly get down to about 5:20 over the mile. But I am 35 now and new to this and seeing gains is always a motivator.

I still haven't entered a race yet of any distance but will do this year!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My colleague here at work did the Thames Trot 50m Ultra Marathon at the weekend and managed 10:12.

The fastest time ran was 5:40, that's just mental!


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

alipman said:


> I can see that you must have pretty darn committed with a real strong training programme to achieve that..that's 4:47 pace! :car:
> 
> I am sure that with some training I can certainly get down to about 5:20 over the mile. But I am 35 now and new to this and seeing gains is always a motivator.
> 
> I still haven't entered a race yet of any distance but will do this year!


I was training about 9 months a year whist skiing (ski season) and 4 times a week when not, trained for 2-3 on a morning, 3-4 hours on an afternoon 3 gym sessions a week, 2 swimming sessions a week with 2 afternoons off.

lived on porridge for breakfast, soup and pasta with salad for lunch and random pasta potato dishes for dinner (about 4-6000 calories a day), drank about 15-20ltr of water/isostar reason for the liquid amount even though cold at what ever level fitness you are you loose 15% of it on being dehydrated, if you can urinate completely clear 4 times a day your hydrated (the more times the better).

Biathlon is what i did most of and its massive amounts of fun so the commitment was easy, apart from when you get hospitalised 3 time for exhaustion when you finish a race, (imagine running as fast as you can non stop for 7.5km, 10km, 12,5km, or 15km).


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Was that 5 minutes 40 for a mile or 5 hours 40 minutes for the whole thing?


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

chewysrixp said:


> I was training about 9 months a year whist skiing (ski season) and 4 times a week when not, trained for 2-3 on a morning, 3-4 hours on an afternoon 3 gym sessions a week, 2 swimming sessions a week with 2 afternoons off.
> 
> lived on porridge for breakfast, soup and pasta with salad for lunch and random pasta potato dishes for dinner (about 4-6000 calories a day), drank about 15-20ltr of water/isostar reason for the liquid amount even though cold at what ever level fitness you are you loose 15% of it on being dehydrated, if you can urinate completely clear 4 times a day your hydrated (the more times the better).
> 
> Biathlon is what i did most of and its massive amounts of fun so the commitment was easy, apart from when you get hospitalised 3 time for exhaustion when you finish a race, (imagine running as fast as you can non stop for 7.5km, 10km, 12,5km, or 15km).


Are you an athlete that competed at national level or something?


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Kind of, with the british biatlon squad you have 3 teams as such, the A team that does all the world cup and olympic races (if qualify), the B team which do all the european and national races (A team some times have a play) and the development squad (like a football school of excellence.
I skied for 1 year just with my regiment in the army, 2-3 years with the development squad then a few races with the B team but was never actually take on as a proper member, they were all still better than me.

Dont do it any more now though.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

alipman said:


> Was that 5 minutes 40 for a mile or 5 hours 40 minutes for the whole thing?


Sorry, 5hrs 40mins for the whole 50 miles.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Sorry, 5hrs 40mins for the whole 50 miles.


Mental.
thats 6:48 per mile. Faster than my 6.2 mile speed.....


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Talking of running and rather than start a new thread...

Anyone got tips for me getting back to running in the next few days after about 6-months off. I used to get shin-splints running on tarmac, so i know thats a no-no , will i be ok on a track though ? Or is grass best ?

Shoes of choice are Asics so a fair bit of cushioning anyway, just dont fancy the pain again! 

-Rob.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I think the best advice is to take it steady.
Not do too much.

http://www.runnersforum.co.uk/

Maybe there is some info here.

Grass is more forgiving, as are treadmills.
Perhaps try visiting a running shop, they may think that your shoes need looking at?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad to see some people doing this!!

I'm gonna see when were doing this again...done 7 miler tonight, with the fast group...Nearly killed me!!


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

robz said:


> Talking of running and rather than start a new thread...
> 
> Anyone got tips for me getting back to running in the next few days after about 6-months off. I used to get shin-splints running on tarmac, so i know thats a no-no , will i be ok on a track though ? Or is grass best ?
> 
> ...


good place to run that also ads in resistance training is sand if you can get to a beach, just remember its harder to run on sand so not to try and run at your normal pace, then when it gets to tough run on the waters edge for a bit where it is more firm.
another good one for shin splints where a work-out can take less time is doing stairs.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Only do off road running/races (apart from one road tri) but times 5m20s for the first mile of a 10k (which was on road) last year. Not sure how accurate the marker was. After that the terrain got pretty full on so my mile times got MUCH worse!

Ended up coming 10th out of 150ish (10k)


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

11.25 mph, and off road.......


----------

